# A question with regarding to cdrecord -scanbus

## lk42pro

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W1210A' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM

cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.

        0,1,0     1) '  ATAPI ' '44X CDROM       ' '3.10' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

is the line  *Quote:*   

>  cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page. 

  normal?

----------

## JefP@@

I've never seen it before, so I'd say no  :Razz: 

----------

## collins

I have seen this before on my older K6/II system with an HP CD/RW, but the writer worked OK as long as I stuck to speed 2.  The combination of slow (300Mz) CPU and this unit (?) meant that I could only write coasters at speed 4.

----------

